# My new build !



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got the frame today !!!

Let the fun begin!

Kocmo with Headshock , Gates carbon belt , BB30 and Rohloff options.

I'll transfer my Speedhub from my MTB , it's gonna be it's third frame !
... and the Lefty , everything else is new.


Cable routing for the Speedhub is very neat !


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*The front end*

Lefty carbon with a OPI stem and a carbon bar.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*Almost finished*

I just have to get a PF30 cup to fit my Hollowgram crank and that's it.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*Finally over!*

Just received the PF30 cups , off to it's maiden voyage


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

So... jealous...


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Up here in Maine, we would call that, "Wicked Pissah!"


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

well done


----------

